
Becoming Screen Literate - pchristensen
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/23/magazine/23wwln-future-t.html?_r=2&oref=slogin&ref=magazine&pagewanted=all
======
syntax-case
Whoa! A NY Times article about mastering GNU Screen! I can't believe it!

